# Connecticut Insurance



## 76chevyman (Oct 12, 2003)

My insurance broker just called and said to me it will be 2500 for 6 months i was just woundering what insurance company you guys in Ct use. Much thanks


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Try national grange, or general casualty
Dino


----------



## COLONEL LANDSCAPING (Apr 20, 2003)

try burnes insurance group ... thats what i use... and wow... did i get a competative rate!


----------

